# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  MS Paint Portraits of OwnedCore Members

## HI5

In this thread you can draw how you imagine to look any OwnedCore member :gusta:

I'll get us started with portrait of smithers: 





(because she's 45 kilometers tall)

----------


## Smitten

Hackerlol:






> _Inspired by the great many hackerlol moments in the bawx, this piece represents the shear honesty of hackerlol._







> _While there is an undeniable love of maclone by hackerlol, the feelings are not mutual. This portrait was commissioned by hacker after taking my advice on winning over a new love, and moving on from the past which has kept him from moving onto great new heights._


[Soul Eater]:






> _After purchasing his new Razer keyboard, Soul Eater could not contain his joy. This reflection piece aims to capture those precious few moments of pure euphoria as he used the keyboard for the first time._

----------


## [Soul Eater]

This is dedicated to one of our greatest mods of all time, the entity called, Smitten.






> After going through an identity crisis, the being known as Smitten has evolved into something...unique. I mean check out those tails. Daaaaamn

----------


## Smitten

HI5:






> Armed with the legendary ban hammer, a bandolier full of infractions and a thirst for the blood of scammers, HI5 valiantly defends the citizens of OwnedCore from undesirables.

----------


## Smitten

maclone:






> maclone. A bot older than time itself. Thought to have developed self-awareness and consciousness not long after the development of the Internet. Hasn't slept since 1993. Developer unknown and presumed dead.

----------


## Smitten

Dante:






> Who knew Dante was a flashing, rainbow bird? Oh right, everybody.

----------


## Dante

> dante:


i am so happy right now

----------


## KuRIoS

haha you guys are awesome

----------


## Wetop

Where does one acquire this talent?

----------


## Dante

> Where does one acquire this talent?

----------


## hackerlol

> Dante:


i am so happy right now

----------


## Laykith

> Dante:


what is going on in here o.o

----------


## Smitten

Laykith:






> One of the many Nordic members on OwnedCore, Laykith exemplifies and personifies the amazing contributions they bring.

----------


## Dante

> Laykith:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/n6e8ajc.png


can confirm, this is laykith 100%, have seen him IRL.

----------


## Smitten

Laykith 2: Livin' the Dream

(I was bored before bed while eating)






> Hackerlol gave him the job.

----------

